# LAN-able Racing games



## win32.tr0jan (Jul 20, 2011)

My bro recently came from abroad and brought NFS Undercover.Currently we can play multiplayer only online!...I heard that there is a patch for UC to make LAN available,for Shift too.
Anyone knows more info about this patch?
Which are other good Racing/Rally games that are play-able in LAN without connecting to net?


----------



## Alok (Jul 20, 2011)

The best on lan party is NFS-MOST WANTED.
easy to connect, easy to setup, unlimited fun


----------



## noob (Jul 20, 2011)

best for me was L4D ..awesome fun.not racing tho..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 20, 2011)

Among the recent games, Split/Second takes the vote from me.


----------



## d3p (Jul 20, 2011)

Try this Race Driver : Grid....


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Jul 21, 2011)

Split/Second and Grid are awesome! Is there an option for LAN without connecting to Internet? What about BurnOut?



Kola2842 said:


> The best on lan party is NFS-MOST WANTED.
> easy to connect, easy to setup, unlimited fun



Had enough playing it


----------



## gameranand (Jul 21, 2011)

+1 for Split second and I'll add one more *Blur*. Although Split second is better but this is also good.


----------



## Alok (Jul 21, 2011)

Then grid. I haven't played split second.

Yes blur is good ,not so much but u will enjoy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

Blur is good but graphics of Split Second is better...


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Jul 21, 2011)

I want to know whether GRID and Split Second got offline LAN mode?Like Me and my brother can play LAN with desktop and his laptop without sharing the internet connection?
What about burnout?
Ya,saw Blur in Youtube,I guess SPlit second is much better!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't know about offline LAN but in split second you can play split screen though and that was real fun for me.


----------



## Alok (Jul 21, 2011)

^^split screen ? I never tried such way.
I have big monitor , now gonna buy ss-velocity.


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> The best on lan party is NFS-MOST WANTED.
> easy to connect, easy to setup, unlimited fun



I was never successful to set up LAN game with NFS MW even with 1.3 patch but I've played NFS UG2 on lan and it was a great fun


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^split screen ? I never tried such way.
> I have big monitor , now gonna buy ss-velocity.



its been there since NFS 3


----------



## Alok (Jul 22, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> its been there since NFS 3



Hannnn I have whole NFS series...........but didn't notice , probably coz i have lan to play with others.



topgear said:


> I was never successful to set up LAN game with NFS MW even with 1.3 patch but I've played NFS UG2 on lan and it was a great fun



I have to just install and click on lan....and then start.....not a little problem...and i have 1.3 black edition..


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Jul 22, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> its been there since NFS 3



Split Screen is there from NFS 2 SE...

Anybody know about Split Second?LAN?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

win32.tr0jan said:


> Split Screen is there from NFS 2 SE...
> 
> Anybody know about Split Second?LAN?



I haven't played NFS 2 SE


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 22, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I haven't played NFS 2 SE



NFS 2 SE was fun in split screen mode. And it always came down to Ferrari F50 vs McLaren F1. Good old days... 

I have played Most Wanted a lot on LAN. Other than that, MotoGP series.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

^True..but Graphics was not good
but NFS 3 had good graphics


----------



## Alok (Jul 22, 2011)

^^yeah nfs 2 se has pixel looking graphics.


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> Hannnn I have whole NFS series...........but didn't notice , probably coz i have lan to play with others.
> 
> I have to just install and click on lan....and then start.....not a little problem...and i have 1.3 black edition..



That's great but I have Normal NFS MW and later I updated to 1.3 but LAN never worked - looks like I need to get the Black Edition


----------



## Alok (Jul 23, 2011)

^^ and this game is on every pc in my collage's lab for lan competition.
I did only thing to grab as it is(prog.files) in my pen-drive.

No registy patch, it works all time.


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Jul 23, 2011)

Split Second got LAN! And its AWESOME for LAN!  ...


----------



## Alok (Jul 23, 2011)

Also I bought it for split screen


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^ and this game is on every pc in my collage's lab for lan competition.
> I did only thing to grab as it is(prog.files) in my pen-drive.
> 
> No registy patch, it works all time.



yep, NFS MW and even NFS UG2 works without any installation - portable fun 

Another OLD game I've played is Midtown Madness 2 - back then it felt so awesome


----------



## Alok (Jul 24, 2011)

topgear said:


> Another OLD game I've played is Midtown Madness 2 - back then it felt so awesome



in midtown madness *buildings rotates when i try to rotate car*


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2011)

^^ I've not played midtown madness but only played midtown madness 2 and it ran without any issue with latest patches :
Microsoft Game Studios - Midtown Madness 2


----------



## gameranand (Jul 25, 2011)

^^ Yeah same here. No issues with the game whatsoever. The game was fun.


----------



## Alok (Jul 25, 2011)

^^hey i'm not talking about any issue. I'm talking about midtown madness 2 car physics. Have u not experienced it ??

When u turns a car in nfs and when u do so in MM2 ,see there what i want to say


----------



## gameranand (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah well even if I did I don't remember and now don't have game with me so can't confirm. 
Maybe you are right after all why would you lie eh.


----------



## Alok (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm saying that when we moves a car in MM2, we are not actually moving car. car is in same place and the map is moving


----------



## gameranand (Jul 25, 2011)

OH. OK....got it.


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> I'm saying that when we moves a car in MM3, we are not actually moving car. car is in same place and the map is moving



I've not played MM3 as it's was not released for PC AFAIK


----------



## Alok (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh sorry its 2 not 3.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

topgear said:


> yep, NFS MW and even NFS UG2 works without any installation - *portable fun *



portable gaming is enjoyable everywhere


----------



## Maddd (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah many game i have ,,,runs even after i format my PC....


----------



## Alok (Jul 26, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> portable gaming is enjoyable everywhere



LOL...no tension just copy and play.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah some old games works this way but most don't. NFS MW runs fine but once you get to Izzy it crashes. It did for me at least. So I always install the game first.


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> Oh sorry its 2 not 3.



MM2 control though are not like NFS series but felt kinda OK to me 

BTW, got NFSMW BE but still the sam issue - when I press 1 to create a local lan server the game just display a message " connection lost" or something like that but I can play NFS UG2 though.

BTW, can we play RoadRash over LAN


----------



## Alok (Jul 27, 2011)

So u wanna kick up friends

Never tried it for lan.


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> So u wanna kick up fiends



yep, some sort of that but don't forget Newton's Third Law of Motion 



> Never tried it for lan.



ok thanks for the info - BTW, have any of you tried Flatout - it's one helluva of fun over lan


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Jul 29, 2011)

FlatOut 2 is good?And has offline LAN mode?


----------



## topgear (Jul 30, 2011)

^^ edited my post - I've played Flatout over LAN


----------

